# John Deere H



## thehobbyshop (May 20, 2014)

Hi,

I am new to this forum, I am looking for a new front pedestal for a John Deere H.
I live in Saint Louis, so closer is better; however I am willing to pay for shipping.

So if you have one laying around, please let me know!

Thanks,
Todd Young
[email protected]


----------

